# Smoked Jackfruit Chili Experiment



## Rathog23 (Apr 11, 2019)

My wife eats meatless on certain occasions so, after reading Suam461s post on jackfruit, I thought I'd see if the local Hy-Vee had any on hand . Sure enough, I found a can in the Asian food section.
This being only my second smoke i though I'd try a half chimney of coal. Since I wasn't doing meat I was less concerned about internal temps.
 I rinsed the jackfruit first to remove some of the salt. Then, I forked it apart a bit and sprinkled some chili powder over it.  When the coals were ready i dumped them over the coal grate along with a couple of small chunks of pecan , closed the vents about half way, and waited about 15 minutes to see where the temp was. It showed around 225 by the dome thermometer so, I put the jackfruit on grate 2 and, as long as I had the smoker going , a pie tine of corn on the top grate.
 After 30 minutes, I opened the top and stirred everything around a bit. The smoke had dropped off by this time so, I opened the vents a bit and tossed a couple of more chunks of pecan in.
 After another 30 minutes, I decided to prepare the chili with a couple of special ingredients and a handful of cashews for protein. I also mashed the JF up a bit with a potato masher.
 Although the JF has a similar appearance to pulled pork or chicken, the texture and taste would never fool anybody. It seems that much of the smoked flavor dissipated through the chili while simmering.
 The best part was watching my wife try to figure out what it was :-)
 It's doubtful i would do again unless it was for a chili cookoff and I just wanted to mess with people.

Chili powder from Art's : http://www.artsmexicanfoodproducts.com/products/mexican-spices.php


----------



## MatthewOkamoto (Jul 10, 2019)

It really looks healthy


----------



## xray (Jul 10, 2019)

That looks like a tasty experiment, I would definitely try it if a bowl was placed in front of me.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 10, 2019)

I'd definitely try a bowl!


----------



## MatthewOkamoto (Jul 13, 2019)

One can easily create that bowl if had all the ingredients.


----------



## Rathog23 (Jul 18, 2019)

It would be interesting to see what happened if a pork rub was applied the night before smoking.


----------

